# Are You Ready to Have Kids? Questions for Couples to Ask



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Becoming a parent is a noble thing and it will completely change your life. As wonderful as it is to bring a child into the world and to raise him or her, it is also very challenging – it can put a strain on your life as well as your marriage. Once you have a child, you can’t go back, so it is important to think through the decision carefully. Keep reading to learn what questions you and your partner need to answer before you decide to have children.

*1. Are we able to support a child with our current living situation?* 

Unless you are able to fully provide for a child’s needs, you have no business bringing one into the world. Having kids is expensive, so you need to be financially secure with a good bit of savings before you think about kids. Once your child is born you’ll have to feed him, clothe him, shelter him, and provide for all of the things he’ll need until he becomes independent.

*2. What kind of parenting style do you plan to implement?* 

Until you actually have a child, you don’t know what kind of parent you will be, but you probably have some idea what kind of parenting style you want to adopt. For many people, their parenting style comes from their own parents – the way they were raised from childhood. In some cases, however, you may want to be nothing like your own parents. Talk to your spouse about how you want to raise your kids and what role each of you will play as parents. 
*
3. Where are your kids going to go to school? *

Your child’s options for education depend largely on where you live. Do some research about the local schools to see whether you are okay sending your kid to public school or whether you want to explore private school options. If the public schools in your area are poor and there are no magnet or charter schools around, you may need to relocate to give your child a good education. 

*4. Are both of you going to continue working?* 

When your child is first born, he will need a great deal of time and attention. Talk to your spouse about how long you plan to stay home with the child and whether you plan to go back to work. You’ll need to talk about childcare options and think about how it will fit into your finances. You’ll also need to figure out how much maternity or paternity leave your job offers and decide how to use it.

*5. What kind of disciplinary style will you employ?* 

Discipline is a necessary evil when it comes to parenting – it is how children learn to be responsible for their own actions. There are different methods of discipline, however, so you and your partner will need to have a discussion about it. Perhaps one of you will handle the discipline to keep things consistent or maybe you’ll share the load.

*6. How many kids do you want?* 

Right now, you may think you know how many kids you want, but that could change after you actually become a parent. Even so, it is important to be on the same page with your spouse about how many kids you want and how far apart you want to have them. 
Some of the questions above can be difficult to ask and they may spark an argument or, at least, a heated discussion. These are the kinds of things you and your spouse need to work out before you bring a child into the world, however, so let the conversation happen!

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

